# enclosures you built



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

just bored and want to see ur home made enclosres post pics plz


----------



## webcol (Aug 8, 2009)

The enclosures in my albums are ones i built


----------



## AnthonyJ (Aug 8, 2009)

this is my double enclsoure. 1800x1000x600 and is split.

its half finished at the moment as i have to get the glass cut for the bottom doors.

it cost me nothing except the electronics, i.e thermostat, cage and ceramic bulb. up top is where my coastal carpet lives until i get the bottom finished, then a woma will be living in there.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 8, 2009)

first one is 1200 x 500 x 600 and the second is 2300 x 1200 x 600


----------



## shax (Aug 9, 2009)

One I built


----------



## Lssah (Aug 9, 2009)

take a squizz at my albums too - that shows the enclosure I ened up building for my Coastal


----------



## bulionz (Aug 9, 2009)

wow peoples there great


----------



## Danielle-S (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought this wardrobe from Early Settler, painted the background,swapped the panneling in the doors for glass, put in some vents my brother made from the panneling in the doors, and put in the heat. Ive swapped to a basking plate just a few days ago, and alls good. Just got to do the other one now for a pigeon pair.


----------



## Choco (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine. 1st two enclosure photos I built from scratch. Unfortunately these are the only photos I can't find. Don't know where the others went to. Last one is the Jungles new display enclosures I recently finished for the lounge room. Bought as display cabinets then wired them up for heating. I modified one of the shelves and bracketed it in as a basking spot, constructed a roof mounted removable hide and added the perches.

Cheers,
Choco


----------



## candycaine (Aug 20, 2009)

one of mine, 2 bay enclsoure for my yearlings, I'm going to start building another one tomorrow for my 8 year old cape york male. he's only 7 ft so whats your thoughts on the size: 500Hx550Wx900L he doesn't clime ever so there's no need for hieght, he did have a larger one with hieght but he only ever stayed on his hide or in his hide so I'm making it wider with one full length branch attached side to side. hide, ledge, and water dish. 

tell me what you think on size please.

also going to be building a hatch stack for 28 tubs soon so a question about tub hight: is a 19Wx29.9Lx10H are they big anough hight wise for hatchy cape york coastals?

sorry for hijacking this thread with questions.

the 3 others are about 5-6 years old my first ever ones, I have sold one of them since these where taken and are planning on updating the 2 white ones to make them look new again.


----------



## bulionz (Aug 20, 2009)

vey nice keep em coming


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

squeal said:


> I tried to find a suitable cupboard to convert but with no luck.
> So I gave it a go and built my own. Very happy.



thats amazing


----------



## grizz (Aug 20, 2009)

See if this works.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/grizz-12590/albums/bluey-976/a-8632


----------



## steph (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's one my father built us for our bredli.

hope you like

 steph


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/mudimans-13377/albums/our-family-478/reptile-room-002-5582
Hope that works, some of mine


----------



## snakekid666 (Aug 20, 2009)

my uncle built this 4 bank enclosure


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 20, 2009)

WOW Mudimans thats one sick setup id love to just chill out there checking out all the reptiles!


----------



## MrThumper (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's some of mine


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 20, 2009)

Not a real good pic, but a new double enclosure for my hypo bredlis


----------



## DragonOwner (Aug 20, 2009)

My enclosure my dad and I are building its not finished yet tho.


----------



## cloudy (Aug 20, 2009)

not finished yet but getting there.


----------



## Norm (Aug 21, 2009)

Here`s mine, an old chest of drawers.


----------



## bulionz (Aug 29, 2009)

just bumping


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 29, 2009)

Norm thats a massive hide where abouts did you get that?


----------



## GiddyUp (Aug 29, 2009)

*Home built enclosures*







Just split the bottom enclosure for some baby bearded dragons. (Pick up next week) Top, Carpet Python. Bottom right, two blue tongues.





Just finished this one off. Pick up a new Stimson Python next week.

And the obsession continues.................................................. 

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## DragonOwner (Aug 29, 2009)

another picture of my enclosure almost finished just have to put the adging on,silcone and glass.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## bajamat (Aug 29, 2009)

here is some i have built


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 29, 2009)

nice i like banked enclosures it seems a much more effective way of keeping reptiles in limited space!


----------



## bajamat (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah they work the treat they are 1800 x 600 x 600 each bay


----------



## bulionz (Aug 30, 2009)

wow great cgaes people use got skills


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG, I've been checking out all the enclosures, you guys have all done amazingly. I got some great ideas now for what I want to do, especially the ex chest of drawers and wardrobes. 
Next project is building my own double tier bank for my snakes.
Thanks for the ideas everyone, you guys rock!!!


----------



## feral1 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Outdoor enclosures*

Here are a few pics of some of mine top will contain my Olive next week , bottom one has just been finished and will house a female BHP


----------



## bulionz (Aug 30, 2009)

wow fral there great u must have quite a collection of reps


----------



## feral1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah have a few, 4 BHPs, 2 SWCP, 5 stimmos


----------



## bulionz (Aug 31, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Norm (Sep 2, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Norm thats a massive hide where abouts did you get that?


 

Hi reptilefan,

Got it at a pet shop in Warners Bay called Petbarn. I`ve got a 6 month diamond in there so it should do her for a while, then when she gets too big I`ll build another enclosure out of our old tv unit and put something else in this one.

I have a problem with the top of this enclosure where the join in the timber has come apart a little from the humidity or the heat, not sure which. Doesn`t cause any probs , just doesn`t look good.

Norm


----------



## Saghirah (Sep 2, 2009)

We are in the process of converting an old tv cabinet for our new 7mth old (who hasn't been able to come home with us yet as he's still being force fed). It will be our first python and first enclosure.

You'll notice in the pics that we've taken the back off for now for ease of doing everything else. We've cut out two side sections and put piano hinges on for doors. We'll add sliding glass doors to the front, centre section. While S/he's small it can live in the centre section but we can always take off the side doors at a later stage so that s/he can spread out.


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 2, 2009)

Some I've built...


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 2, 2009)

Some more...


----------



## deebo (Sep 2, 2009)

rob - you know what annoys the most about your enclosures??..........you dont make em anymore!! and im such a sped when it comes to that sort of thing!


----------



## Kurto (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey JungleRob, how do you heat that 6 high stack in post #40?


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 2, 2009)

My Grandad built this one for me...there are some awsome ones posted getting some great idea's to get him busy again : p


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice Red Ink what are you keeping in there


----------



## candycaine (Sep 2, 2009)

my newest hatchy/enclosure stack finished it yesterday. it will fit 34 tubs with 3 enclosures.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 2, 2009)

David Evans said:


> rob - you know what annoys the most about your enclosures??..........you dont make em anymore!!


 
+1, definately were the best on the market. i much prefer you building them and me buying them, only issue with your enclosures is when i picked them up i usually had to look at other things to buy


----------



## melgalea (Sep 2, 2009)

i have to agree. rob u make the best enclosures. damn u...lol...start making em again 
cheers
mel


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 2, 2009)

only 1 problem mel, some good lookin bloke bought his table saw:lol:


----------



## bulionz (Sep 2, 2009)

lol there awesome rob y did u stop u seem very good lol i love em and the hatch rack it looks also mad as


----------



## bulionz (Sep 2, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> only 1 problem mel, some good lookin bloke bought his table saw:lol:


 wat do u mean i didnt buy it


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 2, 2009)

i only build for myself now for the simple reason that i want to kick the tyre kickers!!! i know of a few people that have had similar issues.


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 2, 2009)

my 4 stack and the transformer incubator out an old fridge.


----------



## bulionz (Sep 2, 2009)

mad that incubator look awesome m8 i love it


----------



## Reverand (Sep 4, 2009)

*Plans*

I am looking for plans to build an enclosure for my 7 foot python. I am not sure of the lighting, heating etc so would appreciate advise on same please.


----------



## bulionz (Sep 4, 2009)

good luck on building reverand


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 4, 2009)

This is my bank of 10. It's a work in progress though....I've still got 1/2 the tanks empty as I can't bring myself to taking my other animals out of the house :lol: The floor needs doing and .....blah blah blah......the list goes on! :lol: I built the external shed it sit in, the walls are insultated and it has its own designated 10amp RCD power. It gives me an excuse to be in there wondering what I'll do next 

There is two similar sized tanks on the bottom to the right hand side, but they are empty still also. I didn't think anyone would like a photo of all my tools etc :lol:


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 4, 2009)

Kurto said:


> Hey JungleRob, how do you heat that 6 high stack in post #40?


 
With heat cord taped to the back on the outside. It was only 3mm thick so no issues getting the heat through.


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 4, 2009)

melgalea said:


> i have to agree. rob u make the best enclosures. damn u...lol...start making em again
> cheers
> mel


 
If there weren't so many tyre kickers it might be worthwhile, but after 2 or so years of it I'm not sure I'd want to get into it again.

Hey Stu, I was certain I sold that table saw to you. :? :lol:


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 4, 2009)

me?

table saw?


----------



## bulionz (Sep 4, 2009)

lol i didnt think i would get so many post


----------



## dazzah (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey just built this last week, and got some new beardies on the weekend, 3 beardies, just got the wood from bunnings, got the glass from the retail shop i used to work at, they had it as spare glass for the counter display, i claimed it 
I'm currently using a red heat lamp, next week my order from the herpshop should turn up which is a new ceramic heat lamp and thermastat...also have a basking rock/hide turning up next week...
This is my first attempt at this, and have already started plans for next one, after the trial and error on first one, 2nd one should be better (i hope)...i still have 2 pieces of glass too, but not as high as first one...


----------



## sigridshurte (Sep 5, 2009)

*enclosure*

here is the one we made about 6 months ago that now has a jungle in it, in lounge room


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 5, 2009)

There is some excellent work in amongst this thread! Just goes to show the passion and commitment that people show for these animals!


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 6, 2009)

*Home made from hard garbage*

The trouble with driving a truck is when you see something thrown out that you can use it is too easy to pick it up . First is made from a discarded box , 110 cm h , 100 cm w , 50 cm d , thick waterproof chipboard . Second is thick MDF 80 cm h , 100 cm w , 100 cm d , project . Last one l picked up today antique wardrobe 120 cm h , 90 cm w , 90 cm d . Solid timber .


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 6, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> The trouble with driving a truck is when you see something thrown out that you can use it is too easy to pick it up . First is made from a discarded box , 110 cm h , 100 cm w , 50 cm d , thick waterproof chipboard . Second is thick MDF 80 cm h , 100 cm w , 100 cm d , project . Last one l picked up today antique wardrobe 120 cm h , 90 cm w , 90 cm d . Solid timber .


 
I like your thinking! 

I do the same thing.


----------



## bulionz (Sep 7, 2009)

awesome m8


----------



## Ravyk (Sep 27, 2009)

These are great! They have definitely given me a few ideas for the one I'm building/converting [solid pine TV corner cabinet] at the moment.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Sep 27, 2009)

check this out these are all my enclosures....i buile them all myself...except the aquarium of course.....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 27, 2009)

how big are some of those snake enclosures, pictures do no justice. what size are people housing there adult morelia in, the pics make them look smaller I think


----------



## bredli-sli (Sep 27, 2009)

morelia are most comonly found in 4x2x2ft 
any one wonna suggest how big of a tank ill neeed for my new pair of olives?


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 27, 2009)

here is some i built, bottom one isnt being used, yet


----------



## RELLIK81 (Sep 27, 2009)

your olives are still young....my 18 month old female olive is in a 4x2x2 and when she outgrows that she will go into a 6x2x2 ......i think a 6x2x2 is plenty big enough for a adult olive....you possibly could got a bit deeper but length and height are good....
cheers


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 27, 2009)

ooops, sorry, didnt attach my pics right, now the screens real big, soz


----------



## Shinglegirl (Oct 2, 2009)

*Homemade lizard cage.*

This is the cage we built, only took a week to make, were in the process of building the stand. 
Great cages everyone.


----------



## darth72au (Oct 6, 2009)

This is the enclosure we built for our beardie. Hubby has the camera so I cant update what it now looks like inside with logs and rocks and we still have to make the rock wall for the back.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 13, 2009)

very nice


----------



## percey39 (Oct 13, 2009)

heres mine still got to furnish em all properly, got the biggest 1 to go which is underway but has a long way to go yet will post once finished


----------



## Joemal (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine and yes that is a babies bassinet in the first pic .My Olive sleeps in that in the ensuite


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's a neat trick someone suggested to me the other day. I needed to ventilate a new cage, and instead of doing my usual home-made flyscreen and mesh jobby, I cut the powder-coated steel mesh from a microwave oven door. You just take the door apart, pull out the mesh bit, cut the edge off and you're done- custom powdercoated ventilation mesh for even the smallest critters!







Oh- make sure you remove the plastic coating so air actually passes through


----------



## jodocast (Oct 13, 2009)

*cupboard*

Here is one I made from the hall cupboard.


----------



## Lssah (Oct 13, 2009)

That looks great Jodocast.

I assume you are not planning on moving in a hurry!!


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 15, 2009)

A couple i've built out of boredom
..pics do it more justice really lol...still yet to get the hang of it!

First few pics are of one i'm just finishing off (waiting for glass)















 





 



And this one i built a while ago...


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

jodocast said:


> Here is one I made from the hall cupboard.


 
that's awesome how creative of you.... wish i could do something like that.. great work


----------



## bulionz (Oct 17, 2009)

1 word awesome


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is my first attempt at making one.. still have to put the front perspex on and side door add substrate and put his vines and greenery in. I am about to start a bigger one for my Diamond python Gus






And this is Tarzan who will live in it.


----------



## Joemal (Apr 26, 2011)

This is one i built not long ago for the Scrub .At 2.4 X 800 X 600 it's only designed to house her till her next growth spurt then she will end up outside in a large enclosure .Call this one the Bunnings special .Everything for it came from there and cost just under $400 to build .


----------



## tazzy (Apr 26, 2011)

built this one myself from scratch.


----------



## Kitteh (Apr 26, 2011)

This was a quick one made in 3 days, most of which was glue drying.. Amazing what you can do with an old speaker box. 
The front is fly screen and it has a latch on the side since the door doesn't shut by itself...


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread brings back memories, I went to page one and saw the very first 2 enclosures I ever made. A lot has changed since then.


----------

